
You Want How Many Years Experience? - skilled
https://howoldisit.glitch.me/
======
hyperman1
It is weird how many things in this list are now 20+ years old that I've seen
being the hot new thing that would solve all our troubles.

Truly, this profession does not learn from its own past.

And I feel old :-/

------
kinduff
In case it's down, here's a remixed version (since it's using Glitch)
[https://pewter-winter.glitch.me/](https://pewter-winter.glitch.me/)

------
ThrowawayR2
It lists Logo and BASIC but not Pascal/Turbo Pascal or Delphi? I'm mildly
disappointed.

~~~
digisign
Make a pull request.

------
jpatokal
> MySQL has been out for 23 years

> PostgreSQL has been out for 22 years

 _feeling old intensifies_

------
NeedMoreTea
HN killed it:

This project has received too many requests, please try again later.

------
jjcm
Very cool, but minor ux nitpick: No need to have the select options in the
dropdown when all of the options are already on the screen. The doubling of
content is distracting from the experience.

------
chx
well, Drupal is out for a long time but Drupal 6, Drupal 7 and Drupal 8 is
different enough that your job experience in one might not be particularly
relevant for others...

------
Rantenki
Seems at least some inaccuracy: Rust has been out for 3 years

Rust was originally released in 2010.

Anybody spot any others?

~~~
saghm
I assume you're already aware, but Rust hit 1.0 in May 2015. The further back
before that, the less it resembled the Rust we have today; there were some
major differences in early Rust (green threads, a heap-pointer operator,
etc.). I don't think it's a stretch to say that no Rust job today actually
requires Rust experience that dates back further than 1.0, and any job
description that requires that likely was written by someone who doesn't know
what they're talking about.

------
michaelchisari
> PHP has been out for 23 years

Feeling old.

~~~
alasdair_
Good old Personal Home Page...

------
espressomachiat
Brilliant:

> Lisp has been out for 60 years

~~~
soufron
I wonder if there are people who have been coding LISP for 60 years? A few
names might come to mind.

~~~
DrScump
I tried, but the paragraph symbols kept breaking on all the keypunches.

------
pizza
Python 1 is 28 years old??

~~~
digisign
I remember learning on 1.52? around the turn of the century.

------
cleaver
"Angular has been out for 2 years" Oh?

~~~
bitlax
What do you think they're getting wrong? Are you counting the alpha period or
AngularJS?

~~~
bzbz
Angular has been out for much longer than 2 years. I remember using Angular 2
in 2016.

~~~
bitlax
Right, so did I, and people were using it in production in 2015, but the first
release was in late 2016 so you were using a testing version or used it late
in the year. So this site rounded down from a little over 2 years from the
first release. I imagine many of these dates would change depending on how
you're defining when the technology first existed. And I remember how there
was a sentiment that Google should just officially release the thing and there
were worries about how the project might just be limping along and that could
discourage one from adopting it if the project was going to be abandoned. But
if the original commenter was just saying you could get an early version of it
more than 2 years ago then it doesn't seem like that interesting of a comment
and it doesn't justify the tone.

------
bsimpson
hug-of-death-ed. :'(

